# Raffle Tickets For Ryleys Run Officially On Sale!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

If there is anyone wishing to purchase raffle tickets for Ryleys Run, please contact Kim by PM or email. She will be selling them right up until the day before R.R. The list of prizes is on another thread. Good luck to all who may want to purchase some. There are a lot of nice prizes and I am sure there will be a few more added before the day of the event. Thanks.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah! :crossfing hope i win lots :crossfing :crossfing is there a secret Kim to buying tickets from you and winning...lol...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

.....................


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

"The check is in the mail"......:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> "The check is in the mail"......:crossfing


It has landed...


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

They're $5 each, right Kim?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Can you take PayPal payments? I'd be willing to pay a little extra to offset their fee...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're $5.00 each or 3 for $10.00. 

As for paypal, I'm not sure we can use Paypal. Donna would have to let you know. Different states have different laws regarding raffles. Some states don't allow raffles at all. Some only allow tickets to be sold so many days before an event. Some only allow organizations to hold raffles twice a year. The complexity of trying to help and do good is amazing...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this back up.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping ... 

A big "Thank You" to everyone who is coming or participating. And I thank you all for your patience!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi folks,

If you are waiting for ticket stubs and haven't received them yet, please let me know via a PM. A few went out today and a few on Friday. All others should have been received by now.

Thank you...


----------

